# CUBE HANZZ 2014 für Park ???



## Yoshimura (3. September 2013)

Ich möchte mir das neue Hanzz kaufen. 
Einsatzbereich zu 90% Bikepark. 
Schwanke aber zwischen PRO oder SL (?)

Ich frage mich gerade ob für reinen Parkeinsatz das viel günstigere PRO mit Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk vll. sogar die bessere Entscheidung ist als das leichtere SL mit Luftfedergabel & -dämpfer. Finde Stahlfedern eigentlich nicht schlecht 

Was würdet ihr mir raten für Park. PRO oder SL?

Welches Rad ist parktauglicher, mit welchem hat man mehr FUN 

Wird man das eine KILO Unterschied beim Handling bergab überhaupt spüren.

Ist es vll. sinnvoller das PRO mit Stahlfahrwerk zu nehmen und das gesparte GELD (immerhin 1500 Euro) bei Bedarf in ne geile einfach Kurbel/Antrieb-Kombi (z.B. SAINT) und bessere Bremsen (SAINT) zu investieren... evtl. bleibt dann sogar immer noch was übrig für nen anderen LRS.

Was denkt ihr.. bin für jeden Tipp dankbar... schwere Entscheidung 


Ach ja noch was: Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 175cm/75 kg empfehlen. Normalerweise fahr ich M.
Aber mich zieht's beim Hanzz irgendwie zu nem S hin. Stell's mir einfach handlicher und verspielt vor und ich will ja keine langen Touren fahren....


----------



## Trust2k (4. September 2013)

Servus !!

also der Van RC ist echt Bombe hinten 

Hab ihm selber im Hanzz drinne, richtig abgestimmt ein geiler Dämpfer.

Würde dir das Pro empfehlen, dann die Zee oder die Saint Bremsen dran.

Zee Schaltwerk midcage und vorne ne Totem rein 

Die Totem kannste ruhig als Soloair nehmen, die ist für den Park prima geeignet.

Das Gewicht ist doch egal.. ich tret mein Hanzz mit über 18 Kilo und 10 Gängen den Berg hoch .. geht echt prima

Ganz klar das Pro.. denn Kashima braucht kei Sau und der Service bei Fox is eh net günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exscade- (4. September 2013)

Also ich finde, dass der Van R alles andere wie Bombe ist. Das 2013er hatte da immerhin den RC verbaut. 

Dafür ist das 2014er Pro glaub auch wieder für 1999 zu haben?!

Zudem besitzt die Domain beim Pro nur eine einstellbare Zugstufe. Druckstufeneinheit sollte sich allerdings nachrüsten lassen. Ansonsten eben noch als Option andere Federhärte...

Größentechnisch würde ich zum Händler gehen und wenn möglich beide mal probefahren, gut die obligatorische Parkplatzrunde sagt zwar nicht viel aus. Aber du merkst ja dann selbst was dir eventuell besser zusagt, auch wegen Überstandhöhe, etc... ist halt dann ein Stück weit persönliche Vorliebe, Ferndiagnose daher schwer.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch einfach den "Hanzz 2010" Thread an's Herz legen, da steht ne Menge wissenswertes drin


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2013)

Schreibfehler 

meinte natürlich den Van RC

denn beim Van R lässt dich keine Druckstufe einstellen..


----------



## Yoshimura (9. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke ich tentiere auch zum PRO und rüste dann je nach Bedarf und finanziellen Möglichkeiten Stück für Stück auf 

Saint-Antrieb, Saint-Bremse, Totem usw......

Wegen der Größe bin ich immer noch unsicher. Leider gibt es bei uns in der Nähe keinen CUBE-Händler der ein HANZZ als Testbike zum Probefahren im Bestand hat... und schon gar nicht in beiden Größen 

Ich denke mit M mach ich nichts falsch, das passt schon.... aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dann ewig unsicher sein ob das S nicht doch der größere Spaßbringer - weil handlicher - gewesen wäre 

Falls noch jemand seinen SENF dazu geben will.... nur nicht zögern !!!
Ich freu mich über jede Meinung und jeden neuen Denk-Anstoß


----------



## Trust2k (10. September 2013)

*Senf ON*

Moin..

Bin 180cm groß und hab ne SL von 83cm und bin sehr zufrieden mit Größe M.

S wäre mit persönlich dann zu klein, denn es muss für mich auch noch ein bissl tourentauglich sein.

Es hat so ein super handling und bietet bergab genug Freiheiten.

*Senf OFF*


----------



## Yoshimura (13. September 2013)

Ma ganz ehrlich... 

Wenn ich als "OTTO-NORMAL" Fahrer das Serienfahrwerk vom Hanzz Pro gleich raushaue und mir dafür ne TOTEM + nen DHX RC4 Dämpfer einbaue, würde ich da überhaupt nen Unterschied merken?

Würde mich das schneller machen, würde es Sicherheit bringen, hätte ich mehr Spaß beim fahren.... oder ist es einfach nur gut für's EGO und die OPTIK 

Mich würde der direkte Vergleich schon mal interessieren... der Spaß ist ja schließlich nicht billig und will gut überlegt werden 

Träumen darf man ja:

Federgabel - ne TOTEM (is eh klar, denke ich)
Dämpfer - was würdet ihr empfehlen, ist der DHX RC4 ne gute Wahl ?
Bremse, Kurbel, Antrieb usw, - SAINT

Laufräder sind wahrscheinlich sehr von persönlichen Vorlieben und Geschmack abhängig... ich wüsst jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht spontan welche ich nehmen würde. Die Auswahl ist ja rießig. 
Wahrscheinlich irgendwas leichtes, stabiles, buntes und breites


----------



## zrk (13. September 2013)

Für 90% Park würde ich die coil Elemente vorziehen.


----------



## Trust2k (14. September 2013)

Hi das Setup wirst du merken.. Musst dich allerdings dann ein bissl mit beschäftigen.. 

Gabelsetup usw.

Schaltung denke weniger.. Bremse?!?! Na logo .. Eine Hammer Bremse, mit ner Menge Ressourcen !


----------



## mika.pennala (15. September 2013)

Ich würde dir zum Hanzz Pro raten in M. Das Kilo weniger merkt man überhaupt nicht. 

Im Gegensatz zu den Freeridern oben, würde ich das Rad aber erstmals überhaupt nicht verändern. Du sollst ja damit Spaß haben und das geht hier vor allem mit kleinem Geld. Es kostet ja neu derzeit 1.750 Euro. Und es wurde ja genau so gebaut um Spaß zu haben und nicht um gleich mal für 600 Flocken ne neue Gabel rein zu doktern.

Fahr dann 12 Monate damit rum und wenn du meinst, du brauchst jetzt was anderes, dann kannst das immer noch umstellen. Aber schau dir die Verkaufsangebote in den Foren an. "Freerider aufgebaut, nur mit besten Teilen, 3 x gefahren, davon 2 x Waldwege...... zu verkaufen"  Investiere lieber das restliche Geld in Saalbach, Leogang usw .-))) und geh auf Reise damit.

(aber klar, jeder soll das tun wozu er Bock hat)


----------



## Zacke44 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

schon mal als Alternative über ein gut erhaltenes Hanzz SL 2012 nachgedacht? Meiner Meinung besser als die Modelle 2013 u 2014. Für Freeride und Bikepark bestens geeignet. Komplette Saint-Ausstattung, Float-Gabel Kashima beschichtet und dazu den genialen DHX RC4 Dämpfer. bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall `ne "M" und vielleicht eine 400er statt 450 Feder. that`s it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

